# Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein



## barnidog (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
Wer hat erfahrung mit dem Brandungsdreibein von Ulli-Dulli *GIGANT HI POD XXL BRANDUNGS DREIBEIN HIGHPOD 2,50M*

gemacht und kann mir eventuell eine Kaufempfehlung geben?


Bild gelöscht wegen Urheberrecht!


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Ich besitze das andere Brandungspod (1,85m) und kann es bedenkenlos empfehlen, solange du es nicht vergewaltigst.
http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=TOP...REIBEIN&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

Dort sind fast keine Kunststoffteile verbaut, lediglich der eine Halter der Buzzerbar an dem hinteren Bein ist aus Kunststoff. Aber ansonsten sind alle hochbelasteten Teile aus Metall/Alu.

Ebenso hast du den Vorteil, du kannst die Auflagen austauschen wie du willst (Pieper, Becher, V-Ablagen), kannst es kippen und neigen wie du willst.


----------



## senso pilk (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Moin,
ich habe das große Pod und kann es für diesen Preis bedenkenlos empfehlen.

Mfg.


----------



## barnidog (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

wenn es wirklich so gut ist ist es für 39,99 € recht günstig.


----------



## lthammer (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

hallo,
also ich kann dir das von ulli-dulli auch bedenkenlos empfehlen.
ich hatte vorher das von cormoran gehabt und hab mich immer über selbst öffnende verschlüsse und wacklige auflagen geärgert.
seit dem ich das andere habe ist alles i.o.

mfg


----------



## barnidog (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Das wichtigste überhaupt für mich ist das das Dreibein stabil steht. Ich habe mit meinen alten das problem das es kopflastig ist und sobald es etwas abschüsschüssig steht ich es so nicht verwenden kann.


----------



## Free78 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Moin,

habe mir das Teil vor einigen Wochen auch gekauft  War sogar ne Sonderaktion mit 20% Nachlass! 

als ich das Teil zu hause ausgepackt habe, war ich sehr angenehm überrascht. Zuerst ist mir das nette Futteral positiv aufgefallen. Kommt mir recht solide vor, mit Extrataschen für die Anbauteile. 

Im Einsatz hatte ich es noch nicht (muss noch 4 Wochen warten, dann gehts wieder an die Ostsee) aber optisch macht es einen guten, soliden Eindruck. Ob man die 2,50 voll nutzen will? Wie es dann da steht weiß ich noch nicht, aber die sind für meine Zwecke auch nicht nötig.

Ich würde es bisher jedem weiterempfehlen.

LG,

Flo


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Wenn das Teil für den Preis wirklich brauchbar ist, dann alle Achtung!!!#6
Ich bin bei meiner Suche unter anderem auch mal auf dieses bis max. 2,5 m lange Dreibein gestossen.
Fand ich auch interessant!!
Dann hab ich mir welche bei Gerlinger, Fishermans Partner und Schirmer angeschaut, alle in dieser Preisklasse bzw. meist noch teurer (bis 55,-€)

Letztendlich hab ich dann keines dieser Modelle genommen, da ich immer irgendwas zu nörgeln hatte...|rolleyes

Ich konnte und kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man für das Geld was langlebiges bekommt?!?!#c

Wie gesagt, falls doch - *Respekt!!!*

Gruß

Holger


----------



## taz (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mir dieses Dreibein von Ulli-Dulli auch bestellt, werde es vorraussichtlich nächstes Wochenende testen und dann hier berichten. Der Preis ist echt top, scheint ein gutes Teil zu sein, vor allem die Höhe von 2,45m ist klasse.

Ich kenne wenige Dreibeine die höher sind, außer das von Pro Tack, aber wer will schon mehrere Hundert Euro für ein Dreibein ausgeben?! |kopfkrat

Ist sicherlich ein Top Ding von Pro Tack, aber der Nutzen/Vorteil steht für mich in absolut keinem Verhältnis zum Preis! Für Leute, die das Brandungsangeln "beruflich"/professionell ausüben mag eine solche Anschaffung lohnen, für den normalsterblichen Angeler eher nicht...

Gruß aus HH,
Markus


----------



## barnidog (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Dann bin ja auf den Test sehr gespannt!!!


----------



## Svenbs (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Ich habe mir das Dreibein auch bestellt, ein Test wird nächstes Wochenende erfolgen und hier gepostet.


----------



## Steinbuttt (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Da mein altes Zebco-Dreibein inzwischen diverse "Alterserscheinungen" aufwies, hatte ich mir letzte Woche das Dreibein von Ulli-Dulli bestellt. War am Wochenende im Sonderangebot, hatte mit Versandkosten keine 40 € bezahlt.

Hatte es gestern zum ersten Mal im Einsatz (siehe Fotos).
Für diesen Preis, ein wirklich Top-Dreibein. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## barnidog (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

So Leute!
Nachdem ich meine Händler vor Ort besichtigt hatte und ich kein vernünftiges Dreibein fand bin ich heute zu Moritz-Nord gefahren. Leider hatten nicht mal die ein einigermaßen vernünftiges Dreibein gehabt. 
Habe mir deswegen so eben das Dreibein von Ulli-Dulli geordert. Schlechtes wurde bisher ja von dem Ulli-Dulli Dreibein ja nicht berichtet.

Ganz ohne was aus Moritz-Nord bin ich nicht nach Hause gefahren, habe mir dann noch die Brandungsrute Penn Overseas zugelegt. Die wird am Sonntag noch getestet.


----------



## barnidog (4. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Habe heute das Brandungsdreibein von Ulli-Dulli erhalten.
Ich habe es zur probe mal aufgebaut.
 Das Teil haut mich echt aus den Socken.
Es Ist sehr stabil gebaut und macht echt einen super eindruck!!!
Ich kann gar nicht mehr abwarten bis ich es das erste mal austesten kann.


----------



## Free78 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Moin,

schön das es gefällt. War wie gesagt auch angenehm überrascht.

Finde das Futeral auch nett, hatte ich nicht mit gerechnet.

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## sunny (5. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Das Dreibein macht auf den Bilder einen sehr guten Eindruck #6. Was für ein Transportmaß hat denn das Dreibein? Ist Ulli-Dulli ein reiner 1-2-3-Verkäufer oder kann man die auch noch wo anders kaufen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Nur Ebay.:m

Oder du rufst mal an:

* Tel.: 03996 187165*

oder fährst hin:

*Brikettweg 2 ; 17166 Teterow 

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
*


----------



## Schl@chter (7. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Bin auch positiv überascht von dem Dreibein ,habe es gestern zum ersten mal im Einsatz gehabt steht sehr Stabil 
und bei dem Preis kann man echt nichts verkehrt machen .Transportlänge schätze ich auf 1,5 m .#6


----------



## Svenbs (7. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*



Schl@chter schrieb:


> Transportlänge schätze ich auf 1,5 m .#6



Ohh daneben und bei dem es darauf ankommt, das trasportmaß beträgt 172 x 12 x 13cm

Habe jetzt 2 Nächte das Dreibein getestet und kann sagen zu dem Preis TOP. Sehr stabil und man benötigt voll ausgezogen ber Windstärke 5 kein zusätzliches Gewicht bei 4,50m Ruten.


----------



## sunny (8. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

1,72 m |bigeyes Transportmaß und dann kann man das noch ausziehen? Da komme ich ja garnicht mehr an meine Ruten ran |supergri.


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*



sunny schrieb:


> 1,72 m |bigeyes Transportmaß und dann kann man das noch ausziehen? Da komme ich ja garnicht mehr an meine Ruten ran |supergri.


 
Sunny,
das ist genau das Richtige für dich!!!! Hol dir das!! (Dann kauf ich dein Altes günstig ab!!)  #6


----------



## sunny (8. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Hhhmm, mal schauen. Eigentlich suche ich ja eins, was nen kleineres Transportmaß als mein jetziges hat. Ich muss da noch mal in mich gehen, aber wenn ich mir das hole, kannst'e meins haben. Über den Preis werden wir uns schon einig.


----------



## degl (8. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*



sunny schrieb:


> 1,72 m |bigeyes Transportmaß und dann kann man das noch ausziehen? Da komme ich ja garnicht mehr an meine Ruten ran |supergri.


 
Aber nur, wenn die Rollen über "kopfhöhe" sind.......:q

gruß degl

P.s. die 1,70m Transportmaß halten mich auch ab, da versuch ich lieber die Auflagen für die Ruten an meinem "Kompakten" zu vergrössrn


----------



## sunny (8. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Das T-Maß ist echt Mist |gr:, ansonsten würde ich sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## riecken (10. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Naja also soo extrem finde ich es nicht hat ein bisschen was von einer Karpfen Rutte  Meins ist heute gekommen Gleich mal aufgebaut also das sind mir die 40€ oder so mit versandt wert und die Tasche ist auch richtig gut !!! Vor allem die extra hacken finde ich echt cool da kann man so viel ran hängen weiß aber noch nicht was ich da ran hänge was würdet ihr anhängen ?  :vik:


----------



## Wiederanfänger (13. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo zusammen,

das Ding gabs/ gibts mal wieder bei E... im Angebot.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GIGANT-HI-POD-XX...451491654?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item1c0b77e746

Habe da gestern zugeschlagen.

Bin doch mal sehr gespannt, ob Ihr mit der Qualität Recht hattet.

Werde auf jeden Fall mal was dazu schreiben.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## barnidog (14. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

ich wollte heute das Dreibein Testen.
Leider mußte meine Frau arbeiten und ich auf den Lütten aufpassen. nächstes Wochenende geht es leider auch nicht. ich hoffe aber auf das wochenende dann darauf.


----------



## sunny (25. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Bist du schon zum Testen gekommen. Bin mit dem Gedanke, mir das zu kaufen, immer noch nicht durch.


----------



## Sleepwalker (25. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Moinsen

Also ich habe mir gleich zwei von den Dingern gekauft, eins als Ersatzteilspender :q:q:q. Nein natürlich nicht das zweite ist für meinen Kollgen, der wollte endlich mal ein gutes Dreibein haben.
Fazit: 
Ich muss sagen, dass hier das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis absolut in Ordnung ist. Es gibt sicherlich ein zwei Dinge die man daran Verbessern kann aber für den Preis von 31,99 EUR bekommt man ein absolut Brandungstaugliches Dreibein. #6 #6 #6
Und auch das Maß von 2,45m scheint zu stimmen, ich hatte es gestern allerdings nur auf 2,20 m ausgezogen und musste festellen, dass es selbst bei mir zu Hause auf den Bodenfließen absolut stabil stand.
Zu den Verbesserungen ist zu sagen, Schrauben gegen Niroschrauben austauschen und die untere Rutenablage erneuern bzw. verbreitern. Da es momentan so aussieht, dass die Spitzen der Ruten nicht zusammenzeigen sondern auseinander gehen. Aber wenn man dieses Teil, so wie ich, sowieso nicht benötigt, da ich meine Ruten fast immer in Sand stelle, braucht man hierbei auch nichts ändern. Es kommt nur dann zum Tragen, wenn man das Dreibein bei sehr starker Brandung fischt und die Ruten ziemlich hoch stellen muß dann würden, wie oben erwähnt, die Spitzen nicht zusammen zeigen.
Nichts desto trotz kann man das Dreibein auch bei sehr starker Brandung fischen da man die Ruten doch beachtlich hoch stellen kann.

Daher hier nochmal mein Fazit,#6#6#6 ANSOLUT EMPFEHLENSWERT#6#6#6.

Gruß Jens


----------



## barnidog (25. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Moin !
Leider noch immer nicht.
Wenn meine Frau Samstag nicht arbeiten muss möchte ich los um das Dreibein endlich zu testen. Aber ehrlich, was soll man für diesen Preis schon grossartig verkehrt machen. zumal ja bis jetzt kein negativer beitrag geschrieben wurde.

Aber hier gleich eine nebenfrage: Soll ja die temperatur unter minus Grade gehen, ist es dann noch möglich mit gepflochtener schnur zu angeln?


----------



## sunny (25. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

Eigentlich hast du recht.

Von Geflecht bei Minusgraden würde ich Abstand nehmen. Die Eiskristalle, die sich in den Ringen bilden, tun der Schnur bestimmt nicht gut. Von dem Durchfrieren der Schnur mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## sunny (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung Ulli-dulli Brandungsdreibein*

So, nach langen Hin und Her habe ich das Dreibein ordern lassen, Freitag ist es angekommen. Macht auf den ersten Anblick nen sehr guten Eindruck #6. Schönes Futteral, sehr leicht, aber trotzdem stabil. Leider komme ich wohl erst Frühjahr zum Testen . 

Die beiden Querstreben werde ich auf jeden Fall abschrauben, brauche ich nicht. Da bleibe ich wahrscheinlich nur mit nem Auge am Haken hängen  :q.


----------

